
Commandeer – The Desktop AWS Cloud IDE – Version 1.0.4 Released - commandeer
https://getcommandeer.com
======
commandeer
AMA - Bob who helped build this is standing by if anyone wants to chat about
the tool. We are currently taking in a lot of ideas and will be building out
even more robust features over the next couple of months.

------
Jmetz1
Does this work to support multiple AWS accounts?

~~~
commandeer
Yes, multiple AWS accounts and all regions, as well as LocalStack.

